# HAMRADIO ข้อมูลทางด้านเทคนิค > ถามตอบด้านเทคนิคเกี่ยวกับวิทยุสื่อสาร >  วิทยุสื่อสาร SPENDER TM 481 ราพร้อมซัพพลาย เฉพาะวิทยุยุ ก็ได้คึรับ ด่วน ร้อนเงิน

## sumradio221

spender TM-481 DTV เป็นเครื่องใหม่ 100% เครื่องเดิมๆ 
พร้อมซัพพลาย เฉพาะวิทยุยุ ก็ได้คึรับใช้ไม่ถึงเดือน 
ประกันศูนย์มานำเสนอ ในราคา3550 บาทถ้วน 
ค่าส่งคิดตามจริง
โทร 0950905986 LINE : sumradio221








spender TM-481 DTV เป็นเครื่องใหม่ 100% เครื่องเดิมๆ ใช้ไม่ถึงเดือน 
ประกันศูนย์มานำเสนอ ในราคา3550 บาทถ้วน 
ค่าส่งคิดตามจริง

----------


## E24GPV

สวยงามมากครับช่วยขายๆ

----------

